# Suche neues Android Smartphone mit langer Akkulaufzeit



## gin0v4 (23. Januar 2014)

Sry für Copy&Paste aus anderem Forum, hier is ja kein Handy Forum aber hier wurden meine Fragen immer meist am gleichen Abend beantwortet daher schreib ich das einfach mal hier rein:


Frage: Was für ein Gerät besitzt ihr aktuell und was stört euch daran?

Nutze aktuell ein Samsung Galaxy Note N7000 mit Cyanogenmod, was mich stört: 

- 20% Akkuverlust in einer Nacht im 2G netz, ohne WLAN und ohne GPS, ohne sonst was.

- Speicherplatz wird knapp bei 5 installierten Apps - hatte knapp 900mb frei als ich das letzte mal vor nem Monat oder so CM neu installiert habe (Fullwipe und Neuinstallation) und das Handy eingerichtet habe. Seitdem habe ich 2 Apps neu installiert und ich konnte jeden Tag sehen wie ein paar mb mehr belegt worden sind, inzwischen kann ich schon wieder keine neuen Apps installieren weil der Speicher wieder voll ist - warum auch immer. Wiederkehrendes Problem mit mehreren Roms über die letzten 2 Jahre.

- USB Port kaputt und keine Garantie mehr, das Handy muss auf einem Tisch liegen und das USB Kabel runterhängen damit es lädt - auch mit anderen USB Kabeln und anderen Ladegeräten, liegt also am Handy selbst.

- DISPLAY ZU GROß! Ich will ein Handy das ich mit einer Hand bedienen kann, also maximal 4,7"!!! Neben einer langen Akkulaufzeit das wichtigste Kriterium!


Frage: Welches Budget steht euch zur Verfügung? 

- scheißegal


Frage: Bevorzugt ihr ein Betriebssystem / einen Hersteller?

ANDROID!


Frage: Was ist dir besonders wichtig? Was bist du für ein Smartphone-Typ?

- Kamera ist 2. rangig, wenn ich Fotos machen will nehme ich ne DSLR, ich verstehe nicht warum alle auf ihre popeligen Smartphone Kameras abfahren, selbst ne 5MP Cam würde mir für Partyschnappschüsse ausreichen, viel wichtiger ist mir der Blitz damit man auch bei schwachen Lichtverhältnissen noch was auf den Bildern erkennt (Stichwort Partyschnappschuss, da isses ja meist dunkler)


Frage: Was ist eure maximal Display Diagonale die ihr haben wollt?
Soll es in Richtung Phablet gehen oder doch deutlich kleiner sein?

- Wie oben gesagt, 4,7" ist eigentlich max, vllt 5" wenn das Gehäuse klein ist und das Display eher schmal ist und die Menü und zurück Tasten digital aufm Display angezeigt werden und nicht unterm Display am Gehäuse sind...
Ich will im gehen und wenn ich unterwegs bin schnell mit einer Hand die Notification Bar runterziehen können ohne umgreifen zu müssen und mit einer Hand ne SMS schreiben können.


Frage: Braucht ihr erweiterbaren Speicher in Form einer Micro-SD - Karte, einen wechselbaren Akku oder Offline-Navigation?

- wechselbarer Akku ist kein Must und heutzutage ja eh leider nicht mehr Standard, Micro-SD wäre cool aber wenn es das Handy mit 32GB Speicher gibt kann ich auf nen Micro SD slot verzichten. Das Handy ist mein MP3 Player. 16GB und kein Micro SD ist ein NOGO!


Frage: Habt ihr schon irgendwelche Geräte im Sinn?

- Nexus 5, Galaxy S4 Mini, Motorola Moto X/G, Sony Z1 Compact
keines dieser Geräte entspricht meinen Kriterien zu 100% daher bin ich für weitere Vorschläge und geheimtipps offen.

GANZ WICHTIG ist: Entweder STOCK ROM, oder Cyanogenmod fähig, oder ohne Bloatware und nahe der Stock rom wie das Moto G und das Moto X.

Ich brauche kein Full HD, das macht bei 4,7" eh keinen Unterschied zu HD Ready.
Am wichtigsten ist mir eine lange, lange Akkulaufzeit und die größe.
Sollte aber auch schon einen Potenten Chip haben, auch GPU - ich zocke zwar nur seeeeehr selten auf dem Handy aber wenn ich dann bei neusten 3D spielen ne Ruckelorgie habe und für das Handy bis zu 600 Euro ausgebe werde ich das Handy gegen die Wand klatschen.


Würde am liebsten heute noch eins bestellen weil n Kumpel mein Note am Wochenende bekommt.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (23. Januar 2014)

Moto G! Kommt von allen genannten Geräten am weitesten mit einer Ladung...


----------



## gin0v4 (23. Januar 2014)

das ist auch irgendwie das einzige gerät was meinen kriterien am nächsten kommt, nur da bin ich wirklich hart am überlegen ob das auch genug power hat um die nächsten 2 jahre auch wenigstens ma ab und an ne anspruchsvolle app (3d spiel) zum laufen zu bringen 

ist es wirlkich so schwer ein handy das:

- 3000mah akku
- 4,5 oder 4,7" hd screen mit on screen buttons
- snapdragon 800 oder neuen tegra chip
- 5-8mp cam mit vernünftigem sensor und xenon blitz
- erweiterbaren speicher
- am besten n kamerabutton an der seite des gehäuses

hat auf den markt zu bringen? die phones werden immer dünner aber ganz ehrlich, es ist doch sowas von scheißegal ob das handy 9mm oder 1,3cm dick ist o0
son handy mit den von mir beschrieben daten mit stock rom oder zumindest nur leicht verändertem, schnellem UI muss dem hersteller doch AUS DER HAND GERISSEN werden! ich kenne soooo viele menschen die genau die gleichen ansprüche und erwartungen an ein smartphone legen wie ich und einfach unzufrieden sind, mit dem was auf dem markt ist...

aber nein, stattdessen werden die handys nur immer dünner, stecken voller bloatware und kommen mit überladenem, langsamen UI so das man zwangsweise rooten muss um das handy im alltag vernünftig nutzen zu können!

ich glaube ich bleibe einfach die nächsten wochen ohne smartphone und warte mal auf das z1 compact, das sieht auch noch sehr interessant aus.

edit: sehe grade, dass das moto g keinen erweiterbaren speicher hat:  KO!
gucke mir grade das s4 mini an


----------



## gin0v4 (24. Januar 2014)

bin fündig geworden, entspricht genau meinen kriterien, hat sogar n offenen bootloader mit vorinstalliertem recovery für andere roms und es gibt schon stock android kitkat bugfrei für das gerät:

Smartphone Xiaomi Mi 2S 4-core - AndroidFiguren.de

der passende 3100mah akku macht das ganze nur 2 mm dicker (dann ~12,5mm dick), gibt schöne vergleichsbilder online:

Akku 3100mAh Xiaomi Mi2/2S mit passendem Backcover - AndroidFiguren.de


bei dem shop hat man in de sogar 1 jahr garantie 


edit:

hier n paar fotos mit dem dicken akku, sieht noch nichtmal ******* aus^^

http://i.imgur.com/zPFhLjE.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/uO5X7lv.jpg


----------



## Dualstudent (4. Februar 2014)

Kann dir nur das HTC One 32 GB empfehlen, habe es jetzt ein 3/4 Jahr und bin überaus zufrieden, in benchmarks schlaegt es sogar heute noch google nexus 5 und co  und am besten im vergleich zu jeglichem wettbewerber ist die verarbeitung! Das ist unheimlich wertig und fuehlt sich gut an und sieht verdammt gut aus  ! Akku haelt bei mir mit LTE und GPS meistens nen vollen Tag, wenn nicht gibt es ja mobile akku packs fuer die not  

Full HD screen und die gute kamera in schwierigem licht runden alles ab


----------



## dracki (4. Februar 2014)

was kostet den das Teil? ich find irgenwie kein preis auf der Seite? bin ich blind? 

hab nur was im netz gefunden das es (nur) in Taiwan umgerechnet 270 € kostet


----------



## Bulldo (4. Februar 2014)

Würde auf jedenfall eins nehmen wo du Akku wechseln kannst...


----------

